# Another wrap...anyone ever just wrap over the old bar tape?



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

My existing bar tape is fine, I just want to change colors. Does anyone ever just overwrap the old tape with the new one? Not only for the ease of it, but I think I would like the added cushion of a double wrap...simulating the gel pads some people add.

"PEOPLE DO IT".....or....."NO, DOOFUS" ?

**


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Er... well, _some people_ DO it -but generally only racers when racing over cobblestones, like in Paris-Roubaix or Tour of Flanders.
Then again, if you NEED extra vibration damping, it's not _*too* horrible_ an idea.
That said, I still wouldn't recommend it.

Just wrap the new tape- it will be great practice! (and buy some pads, like Specialized "Bar Phat" or something similar, if you need the extra damping).


----------



## mauimichael (Jun 11, 2010)

Do it.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah, some people will wrap the bar with two layers of tape. Personally, i think it looks chunky and feels funky.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RRRoubaix said:


> Er... well, _some people_ DO it -but generally only racers when racing over cobblestones, like in Paris-Roubaix or Tour of Flanders.
> Then again, if you NEED extra vibration damping, it's not _*too* horrible_ an idea.
> That said, I still wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> *Just wrap the new tape- it will be great practice! (and buy some pads, like Specialized "Bar Phat" or something similar, if you need the extra damping*).


+1. I actually think wrapping over existing tape would be _more_ difficult, but have never tried it. 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41968&menuItemId=9331&eid=5097


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, I figured it was my first try and it was only a $13 experiment, so I did it. If I took all the old tape off first I'd still have the same chances of screwing it up. The worst that could happen is that I'd just start all over....

Original is Fizik Dual red/black, pic in the next post, that came on the bike (I got it used). So I taped over that and I think it came out well for a first timer. The bar feels nice, since the new Fizik tape is relatively thin to begin with and only adds a little thickness to the old tape. I think it looks way better, too.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's the original dual tape:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Nice_ job! :thumbsup:

I agree that it looks much better than the original. If it_ feels _as good as it looks, you're golden..


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, PJ  Not bad for a 2am spur of the moment thing....no alcohol, too ! 

**


----------



## mmMike (Jun 12, 2010)

That old tape was uuuuugly. Looks much better now.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Back in the dark ages (when steel was real, i.e., really punishing), we used to double-wrap our handlebars all the time.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

looks great!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Erion929 said:


> Thanks, PJ  Not bad for a 2am spur of the moment thing....no alcohol, too !
> 
> **


:lol:


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Nobody else mentioned it, but you wrapped it wrong on top. When crossing behind the brake hoods, you change direction so the tape is being wrapped over and towards the rider. This is done so when riding on the top of the bar, your hands naturally roll down the bar tightening the tape. The way you have a wrapped, your hands are slowly loosening the tape. This is why you see so many people rolling around with loose bar tape on top.

As far as taping over old bar tape, as long as it's in good condition, it doesn't matter and does give extra cushion. Just don't tape over worn out tape or it will be all bumpy and feel weird.

Good Job!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I did it once prior to a long road trip. It did provide more shock absorption but I didn't like the feel of the extra thickness.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> _Nice_ job! :thumbsup:
> 
> I agree that it looks much better than the original. If it_ feels _as good as it looks, you're golden..


+1 :thumbsup: 

It definitely looks much better than than the old tapes. Kind of reminds me of my bike


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I never double wrap.

At the beginning of each year, I put new bar wrap on and repack my hubs. It's one of my rituals.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Nobody else mentioned it, but you wrapped it wrong on top. When crossing behind the brake hoods, you change direction so the tape is being wrapped over and towards the rider. This is done so when riding on the top of the bar, your hands naturally roll down the bar tightening the tape. The way you have a wrapped, your hands are slowly loosening the tape. This is why you see so many people rolling around with loose bar tape on top.
> 
> As far as taping over old bar tape, as long as it's in good condition, it doesn't matter and does give extra cushion. Just don't tape over worn out tape or it will be all bumpy and feel weird.
> 
> Good Job!



It's probably just hard to see it from the pics, BUT the top is actually wrapped that way you said to do... from underneath and over the top, toward the rider. I looked at 3 different YouTube videos and several internet site pictorials so that I would do it right. Yes, I got the mental pic of it "tightening" if you roll your hands backwards toward yourself. Thanks :thumbsup: 

**


----------

